# Can I have fat free yoghut and best type?



## harryharry2012 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have looked at yoghurts and been having them however they seem to have high sugar lovels above 15 per 100g. Confused


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Harry, it is possible to eat yoghurts, but as you have already found they tend to replace the fat with sugar and vice versa. In your current situation, it may be better to go for the low sugar versions if you can find them. My local shops don't stock them, but if you have access to a larger supermarket they may stock them. Natural, unsweetened yoghurts would be preferable. Eating a yoghurt as part of a main meal is preferable as this lowers the overall GI so the sugar is not absorbed as quickly. However, until you receive your proper diagnosis and treatment, it would probably be safer to avoid them to keep your carbohydrate intake lower.


----------



## harryharry2012 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you for that will do.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2010)

harryharry2012 said:


> Thank you for that will do.



Don't worry, it won't be forever! Once you are on an appropriate treatment regime you will have much more flexibility in what you can eat, and may be surprised at the fact that so little is to be avoided  - I won't say 'banned', because nothing is banned, we can all have little treats from time to time, it's just that I think you need to be extra cautious for the time being.


----------



## KayC (Sep 11, 2010)

harryharry2012 said:


> I have looked at yoghurts and been having them however they seem to have high sugar lovels above 15 per 100g. Confused



Hi Harry
My favourite is Dr.Oetker Onken fat free yoghurt.

per 100g
Calorie  148kcal
Carb 6.3g
of sugar 6.3g
fat 0.1g
of saturated 0.1g

This is OK for everybody, isn't it?


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 11, 2010)

KayC said:


> Hi Harry
> My favourite is Dr.Oetker Onken fat free yoghurt.
> 
> per 100g
> ...



I think he was talking about the non-natural yoghurt varieties.

Interestingly the ordinary Dr Oetker Onken Set Natural yoghurt is

per 100g
Calorie  *71kcal*
Carb 5.6g
of sugar 5.6g
fat 3.7g
of saturated 2.4g

Andy


----------



## KayC (Sep 11, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Interestingly the ordinary Dr Oetker Onken Set Natural yoghurt is
> 
> per 100g
> Calorie  *71kcal*
> ...



Hmmmmm....This is the case of carb substituting fat,then....
We tend to pick up low fat version automatically, as my hub had TIA in April (just before my dx) and he's now doing low fat diet.
So, no fat yoghurt for him and normal one for me, then.....


----------



## lingy16 (Nov 1, 2010)

so, in simple terms is it better to have the natural or the low fat yoguhurt>? i am a insuin dependant diab, and watching my weight so i tend to have a youghurt with seeds/dried fruit for breakfast! i had been buyin onken oraganic fat free yoghurt and just started buying the sainsbury be good to yourself probiotic natural yoghurt?


----------

